
What If ‘One Click’ Buying Were Internetwide? - my_first_acct
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/26/business/dealbook/what-if-one-click-buying-were-internetwide.html
======
kuon
I know it's off topic and it's been said countless times, but why does a news
website need to put my computer on its knees with animations and shit when
opening the page?

160 requests and 10mb for a 2 pages article?

